# Enabling pop ups



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya

Does anybody know how I enable pop ups on my 'pooter?
If anybody does now..... could you please tell me in very simply language  

Thank you

Emma xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tools on bar at top of page and then pop up blocker 

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ta (again)!!!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

if its a one off for a particular site or an e-mail just press your control button when clicking on the link - if that makes sense


----------

